# Master/Slave RP [Master needed, NSFW friendly]



## DoubleJWolf (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey there!  I've been having  few ideas run through my head lately and wanted to see if anyone was interested.  There are plenty of scenarios I have in mind and would love to discuss, as well as hear any that you might have.  Most of them revolve around the basic concept of: 

The world has legal slavery and it's perfectly fine to have a naked, collared slave out in public because it's a normal thing.  Maybe it's a thing between two species where one has conquered the other?  Maybe it's a better way to charge furs for their crimes instead of prison?  There are lots of options, and it could be fun to explore and maybe even have something taboo like a fox owning a wolf etc.  

My character is forced/is already in slavery when they're acquired by your character.  At the beginning, their attitudes cause them to kind of clash heads and such, maybe some trouble happens and whatnot.  Slowly but surely though they begin to come to rely on each other and who knows, maybe even become close!  Of course this could also lead to plenty of NSFW sexy things involved in their interactions, but that's optional and up for discussion!  Feel free to let me know what you would like!  I don't really have any hard rules or limits, just a laid back wolf hungry to create and enjoy!

Preferred RP methods: Telegram, Discord, Skype, or FA Notes

Have a great day!


----------



## DoubleJWolf (Jul 30, 2018)

Gonna give it a bump!


----------



## Tyll'a (Aug 5, 2018)

This sounds like an interesting concept to RP!  I actually have an idea that might work:

For millennia, cats and wolves have shared the Great Forest, with each species having a kingdom within the forest.  All this changed when the Wolf King passed away, as his only pup had a great dislike of their feline neighbors.  Now Queen herself, she started persecuting cats, and eventually provoked the cats into declaring war.  The war, which lasted for ten years, ended with a feline victory, with the lupine race reduced to slaves.  It is now thirty years later.  A cat born just as the war ended (me) dislikes how wolves are treated, and wants to help at least one wolf live a better life, even though according to a law passed right after the end of the war, wolves can never be free.  Thus, he looks to buy one...


----------



## Carrotsticksss (Aug 8, 2018)

If you're still looking for roleplay partners, I'd happily discuss this with you over FA notes! I have a few characters you may be interested in and have a few ideas for fleshing out the World.


----------



## NorthWoodGalaxy (Aug 12, 2018)

If you are still interested, you could come to Sarvia, where your Mistress, Umbra, High Queen is awaiting you. She had ordered you through your handlers and they send you.

I am an extreme physic and a power player. However, my abilities mixed with bodysuits are helping when I.. train or play with my pets.

Things Umbra can do:

Change your mind completely, yes even erase memories or emotions.

Mentally change your DNA if she so desires.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Aug 22, 2018)

This exists.  It's called the Alps Sarsis series.  Check it out and maybe it will give you some great ideas.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi I’m interested


----------



## DoubleJWolf (Sep 17, 2018)

Giving this another bump, haven't found anything consistent just yet.


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2018)

I’m seriously interested


----------

